

Super advisors for your startup: How to form an Invisible Council - breadly
http://blog.bread.ly/?p=117

======
skmurphy
You would be better served to form an advisory board with people you actually
meet, whether it's a set of peer entrepreneurs or other folks whose opinion
you respect.This "mental model" approach doesn't force you to actually write
down and walk through the issues that you are wrestling with.

